# Dewey's (Beach) Golden Jubilee



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

2020 is zipping right along and our two super-fun golden events will be here before you know it. 

The Dewey's Golden Jubilees are held not only for fun but to benefit the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. Held in super dog-friendly Dewey Beach, DE, last year we had over 400 goldens enjoying the sun, sand, surf, and social interactions with goldens, young and old, and all the proud golden 'parents'. 

We do this twice a year. Visit our website www.deweysgoldenjubilee.com for more details for look for us on Facebook too! 

May 8 - 10, 2020
Sept 25 - 27, 2020

Please register on the website. We hope to see even more goldies this year!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I live in Delaware and only heard about this last year.


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

We really only promoted on social media. It has GROWN since started in 2013. Just a fun time on the beach and a great golden weekend. Check out the website.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks like a fabulous time for a worthy cause! We have a similar gathering on Dog Mountain in St. Johnsbury, VT. It is lots of fun and doubles as a fundraiser. Not quite as large - about 150 goldens attend.


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Looks like a fabulous time for a worthy cause! We have a similar gathering on Dog Mountain in St. Johnsbury, VT. It is lots of fun and doubles as a fundraiser. Not quite as large - about 150 goldens attend.


YES! I know Sandy. She came to our Jubilees and then started the ones at Dog Mountain. We also have Jubilees in FL after one of the Dewey helpers moved there. And there was someone in CO who was going to try to do one too. 
It really is a great cause. To learn how to help our goldens, other breeds, and even humans live longer healthier lives!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

karenandthekids said:


> YES! I know Sandy. She came to our Jubilees and then started the ones at Dog Mountain. We also have Jubilees in FL after one of the Dewey helpers moved there. And there was someone in CO who was going to try to do one too.
> It really is a great cause. To learn how to help our goldens, other breeds, and even humans live longer healthier lives!


Small world. I interact with her a lot as I am a home visitor for YGRR and also help edit their quarterly magazine. What a great shelter. I am glad you inspired her to start the jubilee in VT. It is very fun!


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

some day I'll get there. It look amazing!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

karenandthekids said:


> some day I'll get there. It look amazing!


It is a lovely spot. The grand finale ball throw into the pond is quite spectacular! Let me know if you ever come up. Would be fun to meet.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very cool and for a great cause!


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> It is a lovely spot. The grand finale ball throw into the pond is quite spectacular! Let me know if you ever come up. Would be fun to meet.


it would but feel free to come to Dewey for the weekend. I'm the one with the big mouth


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

We have participated in this event for several years and it is awesome. Would be great to meet other forum members there.


----------

